# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi Y'all

## bard

Hi all (& Nemo  :Wink: )

Meant to join ages ago but forgot until I was prompted  :lol: 

I'm a true noob so be gentle  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

> Hi all (& Nemo )
> 
> Meant to join ages ago but forgot until I was prompted 
> 
> I'm a true noob so be gentle


--------------------------------------------
nice to have you on here Bard  :Wink: 

whats all this meant to join ages ago ??? you dont know what you been missing lmao

----------


## bard

> --------------------------------------------
> nice to have you on here Bard 
> 
> whats all this meant to join ages ago ??? you dont know what you been missing lmao


lmao  :Smile:  cheers for the welcome m8. Had my setup for a few months now and had a browse at the time.

It was only a chance word from your recruitment officer  :Wink:  that got me here  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

lmao good old nemo does it again  :Smile: 

Hope you stick around Bard, as go can see we are new but we are getting there.

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

oh nice, bard made it to fish keeping, welcome welcome welcome to fish-keeping.com, enjoy your stay  :Smile: 

recruitment officer...lmao

----------


## notanotherone

well its about time you got around to seeing where the other half live

----------


## Nemo

> well its about time you got around to seeing where the other half live


nice siggy nao  :Big Grin:

----------


## berley

hey hiya bard nice to see you here hun x

----------

